# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  2nd Pass Around Knife Rules and Regs...

## Beo

*Okay here it is for all the New Folks...* 
Rules of the 2nd Pass Around Knife.
1. Use the knife to see how it holds up to whatever you need it for during outdoor work. 
2. Add what you think would be good for that knife as a survival knife. 
3. PM next person on the list for their address and mail knife to them so they in turn can test it out.
4. Anything someone believes should be added or taken away from the knife or sheath to make it a better survival knife is allowed.
5. Person sending the knife pays for all expenses of shipping to the next person on the 
list.
6. After you have finished with the knife write a review of what you have done to the knife and how it performed for you ie. What you liked and disliked and what you did to make the knife better.
7. Do not worry if the blade is chipped or bent while trying the knife out that is expected in a product test and review. 
At the end of this month I will post the list for the 2nd pass around knife and send it off to whoever is next, I have a running list of those who asked so far and will up date until the end of the month, once the list is posted it is closed. Once list is completed the knife is sent back to owner and he or she tests the knife with all survival add ons and does one last final review posting.
*You must be at least 18 years old to this testing (no exceptions).*
*I am hoping to get a few of you Canadians and Alaska outdoorsmen in on this so I can hear how it does for you guys and gals in the frozen north (even though its summer) and even Pict(Mac) to see how it handles the Jungle. More than likely I will send the knife once it is completed the cirulation to either a friend stationed in Iraq, or one of the guys in the bush from on here so they can use it, or just to someone else that will use the crap outta it.*
*Be advised this all works on the honor system.*
*Sign up below.*
*Here's the knife for the 2nd Pass Around.*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Beo

The list so far...
Beo starting it off.
Sarge
Grey Wolf
1stcavmp77
Grundle
catfish10101
awfoxden
91g-dub
Teacher
Hop

If I missed anyone or messed up the order let me know I will update as we go.

----------


## 91g-dub

I'd like to be added to that list if I may.

----------


## 1stcavmp77

let me know when you need my address to send me the knife. just pm me or whatever. :Cool:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

What knife will you be sending out?

I want to watch this close. I love my Mora Cliper. But I was thinking of getting another knife to try. I was thinking of getting a 6" blade for camp and survival use.

Don

----------


## Beo

Added a pic to the first post here.

----------


## Beo

Also I have another knife I wanna do as a pass around knife, I am in position thru work to get knives from knife makers for doing testing on and I think this is a great place to send them around to those of you who will use them, wdd and subtract from them, and get feed back on so I can let the maker and company know what I and others think.

----------


## crashdive123

Speaking of knives....Beo - did you ever finish the one you were working on?

----------


## Beo

Got the metal shaped up and polished about a week ago, Damascus is hard to work with cause I didn't want to screw the pattern up. Working on the handle, wood but been thinking of just doing a black paracord wrap instead.

----------


## Gray Wolf

What did you use to shape the Damascus steel? (wondering about the heat)

----------


## Beo

I have a forge made of an old cast iron oven and a tube runs out the back which i hook to a hair dryer, this is turned on low and feeds the fire air to keep hot. The steel is then heated and pounded out to get the shape, cooling in done in a drum of warm oil this keeps the temper, the rest of the shaping is done by files and fine grit steel wool.
(Shortened Version)

----------


## 1stcavmp77

when is the knife going out?

----------


## Teacher

Beowulf65,  If I am correct from the picture the knife is a Bushmen series blade?  If so we (the instructors) have used these before at our school.  A hollow handle and a wonderfully balanced blade.  We drilled a hole clear through the end of the handle and wrapped them with 550 cord.  Definately one of my favorite knives, right after my Bowie of course.  I would like to get in on your test and evaluation program.

----------


## Beo

Used the knife this past weekend and it worked well, I prefer the older type but it held up and kept its edge real well, I cut everything from leather to branches, and even used it to dig out my fire pit. *Sarge you are up so PM me with your address and I'll send it to you.*
Also received another knife for testing, will post pics of it soon.

----------


## Beo

Sarge! Helloooooooooooooooooooo Sarge, PM me and I'll send ya the 2nd pass around knife.

----------


## crashdive123

Beo - Both Sarge and Rick are out of town for a bit.

----------


## Beo

cool Thanks.

----------


## Beo

I'm sending Sarge the knife this weekend, I cut the sheath down as it almost covered the entire handle and drawing it was slow, added grip to the handle see how you like it and added a case to the sheath to put things in. Now have it folks add and subtract what you like.
Beo,Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, any pic's of what "you" did?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, Did Sarge receive the knife?

----------


## Sarge47

> Beo, Did Sarge receive the knife?


I have not yet received the knife.  I'm watching for it daily. :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

Still waiting on the knife, it wasn't in today's mail. :Cool:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Still waiting on the knife, it wasn't in today's mail.


*07-11-2008*, 01:33 PM - *I'm sending Sarge the knife this weekend*.

Sarge, did you PM Beo?

----------


## Beo

Sorry for the delay, I got stuck working late until 9pm, Sarge resend my your address and I will send it right away (by driving it to the post office myself in my cruiser) I am so so sorry for the delay.

----------


## Rick

With the lights and siren? Oh, cool!! Can I ride with you?

----------


## Beo

sure, in the back with my shiny silver braclets  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Atta boy! ...

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, if Sarge doesn't get back to you, and your running out of time to hit the PO, let me know and I'll just switch places with Sarge. Have a great "safe" trip, I'm so envious...

----------


## Gray Wolf

Guess not, I'll just be patient (arms crossed tapping foot) and wait till next month...  :Frown:

----------


## trax

Whoa, let me get this straight, you guys let Sarge have a knife? Oh God, here we go... :Frown: ... :Frown: ... :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Hey. It could be worse. There are SOME forum members that lose them.

----------


## trax

Well you know, as long as no one's losing handguns. What's that Dad?? Um,, Rick, scratch that last statement ok?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Where's My Gun!!!!?????

----------


## crashdive123

Just don't let Sarge get the knife anywhere near his wide-mouth Nalgene bottle.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Uh Beo, since your in such a good mood, ya think you can send out that package to Sarge?

----------


## Sarge47

> *07-11-2008*, 01:33 PM - *I'm sending Sarge the knife this weekend*.
> 
> Sarge, did you PM Beo?


I've PM'd him twice & still no knife, but remember, cops get very busy. :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

Bet he lost it.  Hey Coot, ahhh never mind.

----------


## Beo

Sent the knife to Sarge on 8-2-08, he should get it this week.
I am sorry I got behind in sending it, work crap is getting in the 
way of all my fun. BUT I drove it there in my cruiser, walked in 
to the front of the line because it was a Sheriff's Office Priority  :Big Grin: 
and paid my postage sending it off. 
Beo,

----------


## Sarge47

> Sent the knife to Sarge on 8-2-08, he should get it this week.
> I am sorry I got behind in sending it, work crap is getting in the 
> way of all my fun. BUT I drove it there in my cruiser, walked in 
> to the front of the line because it was a Sheriff's Office Priority 
> and paid my postage sending it off. 
> Beo,


Thanks Beo, I'm keeping a lookout.  BTW, your avatar looks really scary to me....I love it! :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

No problem SARGE.
And I think yours is a cute smiling wolfy, KEEP IT! And your name.

----------


## Beo

Sarge did you get the knife yet, I can track it if you didn't.
Gray Wolf or someone else PM me I got another knife to send out too, same rules apply.
Its a stag handle drop point, has a cheap sheath though, FVR this is perfect for you bro, 
and WE and Trax so send me pm and I'll mail the knife to you. Shhhh if I use the Sheriff's
Office Mail Room I don't have to pay Shhhh...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge did you get the knife yet, I can track it if you didn't.
> Gray Wolf or someone else PM me I got another knife to send out too, same rules apply.
> Its a stag handle drop point, has a cheap sheath though, FVR this is perfect for you bro, 
> and WE and Trax so send me pm and I'll mail the knife to you. Shhhh if I use the Sheriff's
> Office Mail Room I don't have to pay Shhhh...


I go to the mail box every day & so far it hasn't arrived.  We have, quite possibly, the worst postal dept. in the country.  They've lost several items for us in the past.  I'm glad you got tracking info on it. :Cool:

----------


## Beo

If you don't get it Saturday at the latest I will head top the post office with my compailnt, they said it should onlly take about 2 to 3 days for you to get it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Beo, sent you a pm.

----------


## Beo

Got the pm

----------


## Rick

In the am or pm?

----------


## trax

I am what I am and I get pm's.

----------


## Beo

Trax if you wanna work out this new knife I got try out pm me your address, I need tested by a deep woods hiker and camper.
Drop point blade, stag handles (scales) but the sheath is crap.

----------


## Sarge47

The knife finally got here in today's mail!  I've already added a couple of Alice clips to it, but don't like how they hang!  (There wasn't any way to attach the sheath to a belt, strap, or whatever.)  I notice that there is no "butt-cap" to hold any survival stuff in the hollow handle, but the knife looks great for the money!  definately a "Survival" knife that could be stored in a pack or what-ever for emergencies! :Cool:

----------


## Beo

Sarge,
Glad you got the knife....
What I found I hated on the knife was the sheath, it had no belt loop, only left about an inch of the handle showing (so I cut it back) and no stopper for handle but if you notice the bottom gaurd area is only seal'd up because I taped up the handle since it came open at that end, a cork or rubber stopper from Home Depot or Lowes would fit but would need to be secured. Overall the blade is really nice and cut great for me. Oh i used a rubber tape because it gave a good diveknife type grip and feel.
I added the little pouch but could only do it with the tape as there was no wat to secure, of course now that its gone I found a way. I was just gonna sew it with a heavy duty sewing machine which my mother has. Oh well have it and have fun.

----------


## Beo

Grey Wolf you wanna try this other knife then send me a pm with address or once Sarge sends you the bushmaster I'll send him new knife and we'll follow the old list.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I think that's a good idea.

----------


## Beo

Hey SARGE!!!!!
Now that I got your attention... lol, when you pass that cold steel bushman on to grey wolf I got another for ya, let me know when your ready. 
Since Trax or FVR, or WE don't want it... :Mad: 

Don't forget to give a review as I need it to send to the company for trying the knife. Or else they'll not send them anymore.
Thanks
Beo,

----------


## Sarge47

> Hey SARGE!!!!!
> Now that I got your attention... lol, when you pass that cold steel bushman on to grey wolf I got another for ya, let me know when your ready. 
> Since Trax or FVR, or WE don't want it...
> 
> Don't forget to give a review as I need it to send to the company for trying the knife. Or else they'll not send them anymore.
> Thanks
> Beo,


I don't know where you want me to post the review, but here it is.  I'm thinking of getting one sometime in the future just to play around with.  This knife meets all of my criteria for quality, price, & hardness.  It's going on my "recommended Knife Blog" that I'm making up for the inexperienced young ones that show up here from time to time.  I might suggest a "butt-cap" of some sort as well as a way to attach the knife to your belt, however it's a pretty rugged blade.  The one I used (Bowie Blade) is great for chopping, & would also make a great spear!  5 Stars/2 thumbs up from Sarge! :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

PM me your name & address as I'm almost done with this "play-pretty". :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> PM me your name & address as I'm almost done with this "play-pretty".


Sarge, PM sent.

----------


## Beo

Sarge that was great review, exactly what I need. Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Are you guys taking pictures to post as you do your testing and modifications?

----------


## Beo

I had the orignal version before sending it off, so I didn't take any pick, but it would be nice to see how it comes along. Better sheath, more survival stuff, etc.
Hey Gray Wolf wanna post a pic?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Will do, when I receive it.  :Wink:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> PM me your name & address as I'm almost done with this "play-pretty".


Sarge, give me a heads up when you send it, so I can keep an eye out.
(I'll leave the 1 eye on the front porch)  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

OK little fella.  You just hang out on the front porch until that knife gets here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Jeepers! That's creepy. Even if you could do that why would you want to?

----------


## canid

i've heard of cash on delivery, but eyeballs... next they'll be wanting an arm and a leg.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Greetings Sarge, have you sent out the Bushmaster,  or close to sending it. With the Tropical Storm here in Central Florida I have plenty of time to put it though it's paces. I'm even going to take it on a gator hunt and going to put it through tests as a spear.

----------


## polishpunk

im not 18 but i wantes to no how long u can hav the knife for and wat is pm besides time?

----------


## crashdive123

Hello and welcome polishpunk.  A pm is a private message.  The people reviewing the knife will use it for a few days and then pass it along.  How about heading over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## Sarge47

Hike on over to the intro section & tell us about yourself.  As for the pass- around knife you have to be 18 to be put on the list & I'm making the suggestion to Beo that the members on the list be known to be somewhat trustworthy as the 1st pass-around knife was stolen from the group by one of our younger members. :Cool:

----------


## Sarge47

> Greetings Sarge, have you sent out the Bushmaster,  or close to sending it. With the Tropical Storm here in Central Florida I have plenty of time to put it though it's paces. I'm even going to take it on a gator hunt and going to put it through tests as a spear.


Hi Gray Wolf; haven't sent the knife out yet as somethings came up to allow me to test it out some more but I will be mailing it out to you shortly.  I've been keeping an eye on the news about the flooding in Florida, wow! :EEK!:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Ah, not that bad if you have the right gear...  :Confused:

----------


## crashdive123

GW - how much rain have you guys gotten down at your end of the state?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Different parts (elevation) had between 18" to over 30".

----------


## crashdive123

Same here.  Had 4 tornados touch down today in Jax area.

----------


## crashdive123

Make it 5.  Another just formed about 8 miles from the homestead with the latest band coming through the area.  Looks like another fun night.

----------


## Gray Wolf

crash, you be safe, and may nothing happen to your homestead.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks.  We're about as prepared as we can be.  Times like this  - basements would be nice.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Hi Gray Wolf; haven't sent the knife out yet as somethings came up to allow me to test it out some more but I will be mailing it out to you shortly.


Sarge how's the testing going?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Sarge, I wasn't trying to rush you, I was seriously interested in finding find out how the new tests you were trying, were coming along. Sounded like something interesting you had in mind.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Sarge maybe you missed this post:




> Sarge, I wasn't trying to rush you, I was seriously interested in finding find out how the new tests you were trying, were coming along. Sounded like something interesting you had in mind.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Sarge did you receive my info?

----------


## chiye tanka

How does one get on this list and where do the knives come from that we test?

----------


## Sarge47

Beowolf is the guy that gets these & you'd have to ask him if the listing is closed or not.  Everything you need to know is on this thread so read it. :Cool:

----------


## chiye tanka

Thanks for the info Sarge.

----------


## Sarge47

I mailed the knife today & have a "delivery confirmation" # for it.  Sorry for the long delay. :Frown:

----------


## Gray Wolf

All's good Sarge, no need to apologize.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Grey Wolf you wanna try this other knife then send me a pm with address or once Sarge sends you the bushmaster I'll send him new knife and we'll follow the old list.


I posted that was a good plan. So Beo wherever you are???? Send Sarge the new knife, since he's sent me the Bushmaster. 

And WHERE the heck ARE YOU? Let us know if you're okay...  :Confused:

----------


## chiye tanka

Just a little FYI, I just got the new Cold Steel catalog and the Bushman has a new sheath with a pouch on it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I received it yesterday afternoon.  :Wink:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> How does one get on this list and where do the knives come from that we test?


Might be able to get you on the list (I need to talk to Beo). A member that was on the list, only posted for 3 days (in a row) and hasn't been around for 4 months. We don't want this knife to disappear like the first one. Read the requirements in the 2nd pass around knife thread.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=3262

----------


## chiye tanka

Thanks GW, I did. I sent Beo a PM, but Sarge says Beo's been real busy, so I haven't heard from him yet.
Thanks again.

----------


## 91g-dub

Glad to see this is active again, I'm still kind of far down on the list but looking forward to one day getting the knife to test.

----------


## crashdive123

Maybe the first one will come back into circulation (what do ya mean there's no tooth fairy)......if not Wild Goth can just buy everybody on the forum a knife as kind of an I'm sorry gesture.

----------


## chiye tanka

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Yeah right. (holding breath & turning blue)

----------


## nell67

SLAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! Sorry CT,you were looking a little blue and looked like you needed a hand...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Now that's funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## chiye tanka

> SLAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! Sorry CT,you were looking a little blue and looked like you needed a hand......


Thanks Nell, that was close. I started to feel dizzer then normal. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Any time!  :Smile:

----------


## trax

> Any time!


Baby! So that's what you do when I'm not around??!!?? You just start *slapping* people???! Well! hmmm....uh yeah, ok... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

> Baby! So that's what you do when I'm not around??!!?? You just start *slapping* people???! Well! hmmm....uh yeah, ok...


Sorry honey,he was turning blue, you didn't want me to be practicing mouth to mouth on him didya??,THEN what would you have thought of me????

----------


## chiye tanka

:Embarrassment:  Hey,do I get a say in this? :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

LMAO!!! :EEK!:

----------


## trax

> Hey,do I get a say in this?


after very careful consideration of your question (just a little less time than it took me to read it) umm....no, you don't...stick to pass around knives and quit turnin blue in front of MDN  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> Hey,do I get a say in this?


I swear,sheriffs deputies all ove rhte US must be related.cuz Beo posted a avatar that was VERY similar to the one you have a few months ago,chiye!  Family resemblance????

----------


## crashdive123

> I swear,sheriffs deputies all ove rhte US must be related.cuz Beo posted a avatar that was VERY similar to the one you have a few months ago,chiye!  Family resemblance????


Thought the same thing when I saw it.  I do believe it's the exact same one.

----------


## chiye tanka

He77, I'll have to change it.

----------


## crashdive123

Not if you don't want to.

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok, who's got it, and how's it going?

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Ok, who's got it, and how's it going?


I have the pass around knife. Putting it through it's paces, as a knife, and as a spear. Trying to make the setup more secure for the bush and jungle use. I'm adding some items, etc. When I finish and pass it on, I will give a detailed report.

----------


## Rick

@ Pass Around Knife - When you get finished with the improvements on Gray Wolf can you give us a report?

----------


## catfish10101

I almost forgot about this thing. LOL. Only 2 more people before me, this one might just make it around!!!

----------


## Rick

Okay - Pass Around Knife #2 is now in my possession. Here are pictures of it as it currently looks: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As you can see in the picture below, the only thing that attaches the pouch to the knife sheath is tape. Alice clips are then used to attach the pouch to belt/pack/whatever. It's not a very sturdy rig and Gray Wolf said as much in a previous post. He had a friend that was going to work on it but that was before he was injured. So I'm going to see what I can do to work on it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As the picture below shows, nothing is really attached. Everything sort of slides apart.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There is nothing that you can use to attach the sheath to a belt or alice clips. Some tape has been added to the handle. It doesn't feel bad but I don't know how it will feel working with it. The pouch isn't bad. It's made of nylon with velcro fasteners. There is a smaller external pouch and a larger pouch directly behind it. The smaller pouch currently contains about 10 feet of OD paracord. 

Here are the rules reprinted from post 1. 

Rules of the 2nd Pass Around Knife.
1. Use the knife to see how it holds up to whatever you need it for during outdoor work. 
2. Add what you think would be good for that knife as a survival knife. 
3. PM next person on the list for their address and mail knife to them so they in turn can test it out.
4. Anything someone believes should be added or taken away from the knife or sheath to make it a better survival knife is allowed.
5. Person sending the knife pays for all expenses of shipping to the next person on the 
list.
6. After you have finished with the knife write a review of what you have done to the knife and how it performed for you ie. What you liked and disliked and what you did to make the knife better.
7. Do not worry if the blade is chipped or bent while trying the knife out that is expected in a product test and review. 
At the end of this month I will post the list for the 2nd pass around knife and send it off to whoever is next, I have a running list of those who asked so far and will up date until the end of the month, once the list is posted it is closed. Once list is completed the knife is sent back to owner and he or she tests the knife with all survival add ons and does one last final review posting.
*You must be at least 18 years old to this testing (no exceptions).*

*Be advised this all works on the honor system.*

I'm going to add a limit of 30 days for holding the knife. Once you receive it then you need to do something with it so it can move on. 

Finally, about half or more of those on the original list are no longer logging onto the forum so let's start a new list and see if we can keep this thing moving.

I'm still working on pass around knife #1.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Rick,

I'd like to be on the new list.

----------


## catfish10101

> The list so far...
> Beo starting it off.
> Sarge
> Grey Wolf
> 1stcavmp77
> Grundle
> catfish10101
> awfoxden
> 91g-dub
> ...


Hey Rick, how did it go from Greywolf to you? Looks like it skipped a few people. :Glare:  :eyepoke:  :Big Grin: 

(Watch me get banned for questioning the mod. LOL)

----------


## flandersander

I would also like to be on the list. Or is this a US only thing? As I am in Canada.

----------


## Rick

Catfish - Most of the folks on the list no longer log on and haven't been on for a while. I asked Gray Wolf to send it to me so we could start up a new list and get back on track with it. You'll notice, I'm not even on the list. 

FS - Canadians are more than welcome and encouraged. Alaskans, too but we know how tough they are on equipment. :Smile:

----------


## chiye tanka

Rick, add me to the list if you would be so kind.

----------


## Rick

Okay, I'll use this post to help keep track. 

Cowboysurvival
Catfish10101
Flandersander
Chiye Tanka

----------


## flandersander

Is that list in order rick?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I would prefer that those that were on the last list be given the first opportunity before me and the rest on the new list.

----------


## catfish10101

It's not a big deal. I just was making sure Rick didn't skip us all and that it was still going to come around someday. After all, HE WAS NOT ON THE LIST AT ALL!! LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

> It's not a big deal. I just was making sure Rick didn't skip us all and that it was still going to come around someday. After all, HE WAS NOT ON THE LIST AT ALL!! LOL.


I might add, that if he hadn't tracked it down you would never see it.  Kind of a selfless act IMO - not on the list, yet worked at keeping it going for those that were on the list.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I might add, that if he hadn't tracked it down you would never see it.  Kind of a selfless act IMO - not on the list, yet worked at keeping it going for those that were on the list.


 That's Rick all right...as long as it's not a twinkie or a danish(the pastry not the people) If that were the case Rick's only improvement would be in consumption!!!  

 :Blushing: I'm Sorry Rick I just couldn't pass that one up. :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

I did nibble on the sheath a bit but it wasn't very sweet. 

All I did was take down the names as folks said they said they wanted to be a part. So, I guess it's in order. If someone has a better idea I'm open. I was just trying to get it rolling again. Still working on the first one but it may well be a lost cause. That little thief won't even answer my emails. Yeah, you Wildgoth. You little heathen! 

I did some work on it this week-end. The sheath has me a bit perplexed. It's a nice sheath but it has no loops or anything to attach to a belt, etc. I think I'll work more on that than the knife.

----------


## catfish10101

Cool. You gonna post pics when you done with the work Rick?

----------


## revaredneck

i prefer my BOLO mechete unless im doing surgery on the critter.

----------


## Rick

Okay. This puppy is ready to roll. I just PM'd Cowboy and told him to send me his address and I'll get it in the mail to him. The sheath didn't have a belt loop on it so I added one. I'll be the first to tell you I'm not a sheath man so if any one has a hankerin' to redo it when they get it by all means, knock yourself out. 

Here's what I started with. I removed the tape from the handle and from the pouch that had been taped to the sheath. It was a bit hard trying to match the cloth the sheath is made out of but I got pretty close. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's a pic with the belt loop attached. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I leveraged off of Pict's use of a screw eye and I've thrown in a package. The pouch contains some paracord and a couple of Alice clips. I had no idea how on earth to attach the pouch to the sheath so I didn't but I am sending everything along. I don't want to hold it up any longer. Especially since I'm not on the list.  :Blushing: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oh, the dimple in the handle isn't really there. Okay, well, maybe it is. Just call it a bad idea that didn't come to fruit.

----------


## crashdive123

Not seeing the back of the pouch - would a vertical strap sewn onto the front of the sheath from the top to the tip, and then the alice clips used horizontially to attach the pouch work?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I can guarantee it will see some work...Thanks to Rick for bringing it back to usable with the belt loop.. I'll post pics of some serious cutting.. and send it on it's way. I really hope Rick sharpened it! So far as attaching the bag? I kind of doubt it...But I may include something in the bag as a surprise for the next guy!LLOL

----------


## Rick

It could but the sheath is like a plastic material and is almost impossible to put a needle through it. I had to drill holes to sew the belt loop on.

----------


## panch0

I will make a kydex sheath for it, if that is ok with every one. I am new but good enough t be dangerous. I will donate the kydex.

edit: I just read you guys got it covered.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have just received the knife as posted by (Rick). Appears it is all here...I will strap it on and head for the bush. Not sure wht the proposed time with the knife is but I am sure i can be finished in 2 weeks unless someone thinks it should be sooner. I will have to look ans see who is next. Thanks for the opportunity. So far I like the design and had tried to envision how the hollow handle was manufatured, I see now.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The first thing I am gonna add is a leg tie!

----------


## Sarge47

> Not sure what the proposed time with the knife is but I am sure i can be finished in 2 weeks unless someone thinks it should be sooner.


I believe the time frame is 30 days, CS.   :Cool2:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Sarge, I'll be done inside of 30 days for sure and will send it on....Looks to me like Catfish10101 is next. Catfish PM me the mailing address.

----------


## flandersander

Can you post the list again, I can't seem to find it in the thread. The knife looks good, can't wait to uh "break it in". Haha  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Here ya' go. If anyone else wants a shot just shout. 

Cowboysurvival
Catfish10101
Flandersander
Chiye Tanka

----------


## flandersander

Just four? Well, hopefully it stands up to four guys worth of beating... yeah, i did just say that.

----------


## crashdive123

There's four left.  Remember, this knife started out a year ago.

----------


## Rick

And anyone that wants to try it is welcome to as long as they follow the rules. That's just the ones that said they wanted to try their hand at it once it started back in circulation.

----------


## flandersander

A year ago?! Hot diggidy dafodile!

----------


## Rick

Yeah. See, if you go back to the first post and look at the post date then .... oh, never mind.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I will be sending it on to Catsish101 this weekend. I used it hard and didn't sharpen it (neither did the last 3 Guys) I added a Chicago bolt to the sheath and ordered my own in Bowie style Bushman. I guess it met my expectations. Fun knife for a fair price.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## catfish10101

I recieved the knife today and started looking at everything. I like the one piece construction of the knife. It's simple but should be strong. No worries about breaking off the handle. I'm going to look into finding a way to attatch the pack to the sheath if I can. I also want to find a way to use the hollow handle for storage of a few things (probably fishing supplies). I was kinda concerned about that emergency ration (I think that's what it was) that is in the pack. Maybe it's a good idea if you know what it is and how long it stays good, but it looks questionable to me. LOL.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I added a homemade firesarter to the pack! Don't eat it!

----------


## catfish10101

Maybe it should be labled. LOL. It's a good thing I aint that adventurous. LMAO!!!
BTW, what is it made of?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t=firestarters

Here is what they are....

----------


## Rick

Mac and I had a discussion several weeks back about a cap for the bushman. I went to Ace Hardware and looked through all of their "stuff" trying to find a cap that would fit it. The problem, as Mac pointed out, is the handle tapers. I found a couple of things that were close but no cigar. 

If you do find something please post it. I'd like to do the same with mine. That hollow handle just begs to be stuffed with supplies.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Rick, I will be looking for something as well for my new bowie bushman. Also looking for the best way to seal off the bottom end of the handle. I am having a blast making up a kit and modifying the sheath will post when I am done.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't have a Busman to try this on, but just looking at the pictures - would some sort of tappered rubber stopper work with just a compression fit?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

....or maybe a drain plug for a boat.

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP80811436.htm

----------


## Rick

Ace didn't have anything like that. I sort of envisioned something similar with ridges on the side to hold it in place. The stuff Ace had was either a 1/16 too big or too small. 

Using something like that with a bolt through it and a wing nut on top might work. If you crank the wing nut down you would spread the sides tighter against the knife. And who couldn't use a wing nut in the wild?

EDIT: We posted together. My response was to the rubber plug thingies above.

----------


## canid

if you used a rubber bung that fit smoothely inside, with a knurled bolt on the pommel end, and an insert nut on the inside, then tightening it by turning would still compress it, but it would have a round profile like the handle/plug and sit flush [not get caught or hang up on anything].

----------


## canid

if you used a barbed type insert nut it wouldn't fall out even if you took the bolt all the way out. you would just want one with a lip aswell, so it doesn't pull through.

something like this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and the knurled bolt could be anything that is comfortable, such as:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

or:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> ....or maybe a drain plug for a boat.
> 
> http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP80811436.htm


Guy is a freakin' genius. Crash the hole is 1" in the bushman! Both of my boats utilize a 1" plug and i keep one in a kit as it was. Never would of thought of it! Way to go!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Just ran out in the rain to grab an old one and sure enough! perfect fit! and dual purpose! makes for nice place to put a lanyard multi use I love it!

----------


## Rick

He would probably have been just as happy with the "genius" part. He already knows about the "freakin'" part.

----------


## crashdive123

That's udderly ridiculous.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

If your good with fabrication you can use the 1/4-20" threads to your advantage and thread a firesteel on to the plug....?

----------


## Beo

Glad to see the knife is getting put through the ringer and still in circulation, we can do this again once the Bushman has made its rounds. I got real nice survival type knife with a great sheath so you guys can go crazy, I'll post the stats and all about the knife once we get done with this one.
Have fun, once it makes its rounds I'll send it to a soldier in Afghanistan or Iraq as a gift from the WOLF PACK of Wilderness Survival.NET 
When I was in Afghanistan I had told several soldiers about this and they loved it, two of them started doing it over there passing a newly bought knife around to different units just to test it out.
I still gotta do a write up for the group that sends me knives to test, but I wanna thank everyone here that is helping out.
Beo,

----------


## catfish10101

I will be sending the knife on to flandersander by the end of the week. I had the chance to try it out on a bit of work in the back yard and it did pretty well for whacking the small branches that were growing out of the trunk of my sycamore trees. I like the one piece construction of the knife and was impressed with the smooth seem where the metal met on the handle. I was not expecting that kind of quality from a cheap knife. I did not sharpen it either, but it could use it.

----------


## Rick

The pass around knife should be moving again shortly. Next on the list is Flandersander.

Here's the list for those that are left. If anyone else wants added, let me know: 

Flandersander
Chiye Tanka

----------


## flandersander

I'm totally impressed with this knife. I'm considering buying one, I love it.

----------


## welderguy

I saw a mention in the thread about a cap for the ends, what about a rubber expansion plug , cut it down to say 1/2 inch thick run a short bolt thru it put a wing nut on the other end and twist to tighten .

----------


## Batch

> The pass around knife should be moving again shortly. Next on the list is Flandersander.
> 
> Here's the list for those that are left. If anyone else wants added, let me know: 
> 
> Flandersander
> Chiye Tanka


I'd like to try it out...

----------


## Rick

Looks like you're on the list...

Chiye Tanka
Batch

----------


## Justin Case

What happened ?  Is this still going around ?

----------


## crashdive123

As far as I know, it's still in Canada with Flandersander.

----------


## Justin Case

> As far as I know, it's still in Canada with Flandersander.


I was just curious.

----------


## shooter_250

THIS..is a cool idea...i just read the entire thread...i'd have to say more pics and an idea of what each "tester" did with the knife would improve the next go round...excellent idea..

God Bless

Lee

----------


## Sarge47

> THIS..is a cool idea...i just read the entire thread...i'd have to say more pics and an idea of what each "tester" did with the knife would improve the next go round...excellent idea..
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Lee


Yes,it sounds good in theory, but never seems to work out in practice.  The problem is that both knives have vanished from the forum.  It never seems to work out the way it's planned.   :No:

----------


## Justin Case

Senior Members only maybe ?    Its sad one bad apple ,,,  yada yada yada.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Perhaps a pm should be sent.  That should relay to his e-mail, right?

----------


## Rick

It has already been dealt with. The knives are gone.

----------


## shooter_250

NOOOOOO....you mean to tell me...one of these folks who pleaded to get on the list...gave up the camaraderie,,,the fellowship,,,the absolute kindness of this forum...knowing full well what happened to the 1st knife...gave all this up AND his reputation for a $35.oo knife....that sux...

whoever took it sux and if you guys will bring him down here to me...i'll get my dau to help me outta this wheel chair, stomp a mud hole in his butt and walk it dry...what a jerk

i am extremely greatful to have found this place...i've spent countless hours reading the posts here...there seems to be a great deal of genuine friendship here...i'm very happy to be allowed on the fringes...i am confined here at home or at the VA...i must live vicariously through the people i meet online...the internet IS my only social contact....

this just gripes my butt, i'd have given my left nut to have been included in these tests, i've been involved in various r&d projects for years before this happened to me...know the barret light fifty...i was on the team that made the final decision for approval for use by our military before gulf war one...been there done that got the t-shirt....and..the script....

dang i hate a thief...i just realized how long a rant this is,,,i am so saddened by this thing i could just spit nails....ok...i'm done...

i apologize to the ladys' and the mods...and to the forum members...for the rant...

God Bless

Lee

----------


## crashdive123

You've got nothing to apologize for.

----------


## Rick

I'm kinda likin' this mud hole idea. I think that has promise.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> NOOOOOO....you mean to tell me...one of these folks who pleaded to get on the list...gave up the camaraderie,,,the fellowship,,,the absolute kindness of this forum...knowing full well what happened to the 1st knife...gave all this up AND his reputation for a $35.oo knife....that sux...
> 
> whoever took it sux and if you guys will bring him down here to me...i'll get my dau to help me outta this wheel chair, stomp a mud hole in his butt and walk it dry...what a jerk
> 
> i am extremely greatful to have found this place...i've spent countless hours reading the posts here...there seems to be a great deal of genuine friendship here...i'm very happy to be allowed on the fringes...i am confined here at home or at the VA...i must live vicariously through the people i meet online...the internet IS my only social contact....
> 
> this just gripes my butt, i'd have given my left nut to have been included in these tests, i've been involved in various r&d projects for years before this happened to me...know the barret light fifty...i was on the team that made the final decision for approval for use by our military before gulf war one...been there done that got the t-shirt....and..the script....
> 
> dang i hate a thief...i just realized how long a rant this is,,,i am so saddened by this thing i could just spit nails....ok...i'm done...
> ...


Lee As far as I'm concerned you have nothing to apologize for. Honestly I wasn't on the list so I was unaware that it hadn't made the rounds as it was supposed to. :No: 
 As for the rest... Glad to have you here and you will get to know that many here are like an extended family of sorts. Also I want to thank you for your part in serving America.
As for the stomping part.... someone who would do that isn't worth staining the dirt on your boots. The Dirt has more pride than to be associated with someone of that ilk. So PLEASE give the dirt a break! :Big Grin:

----------


## Erratus Animus

> Yes,it sounds good in theory, but never seems to work out in practice.  The problem is that both knives have vanished from the forum.  It never seems to work out the way it's planned.


How about a knife Swap. This way those that wish to take part must buy a knife of set value or make one to be a part of the swap. Someone could be appointed to take all the names of those participating and draw pairs of names to be matched up for the swap. 

The names are then posted and PM's sent. when you receive your knife update the thread and do a write up on the knife you received.

If it goes well you could have one swap every quarter. One swap could be neck knives, the next 4" blades and so on but by specifying everyone receives an item of near equal value to the one they bought.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> How about a knife Swap. This way those that wish to take part must buy a knife of set value or make one to be a part of the swap. Someone could be appointed to take all the names of those participating and draw pairs of names to be matched up for the swap. 
> 
> The names are then posted and PM's sent. when you receive your knife update the thread and do a write up on the knife you received.
> 
> If it goes well you could have one swap every quarter. One swap could be neck knives, the next 4" blades and so on but by specifying everyone receives an item of near equal value to the one they bought.


That's a very good idea, but....  (There's always a but.)

My brother started one of these swaps on another forum but with bows.  Each member was to make a bow and send it to another.  He made one somewhere in 70# range I believe out of Ipe with a bamboo backing and some other type of exotic handle.  The person that got his bow loved it.  The person that drew my brother's name left the forum.  So that individual got a bow, but sent nothing in return.  It's a sad world we live in.  

If something like this does happen, I would suggest making the qualifications of being in the swap have a membership time-length, post count, post quality (something simple like reputation could be used), and of course age for liability reasons that shows that this individual is less likely to take and run.

----------


## Erratus Animus

The swaps I have been involved in had restrictions in place and were a group of senior ppl and all ppl that contribute to the forums consistently over a 6 month period. The swaps have always been a success and those involved wanted to make certain that it was handled with respect and honesty.

I dont know how well the participants knew each other in the original post but I do think when you look back at a persons history on a site and see how they have contributed to the site will help in determining if this person is trust worthy.

Plz dont think I am talking of screening ppl here as I am not. Just saying that if the members of this forum wish to try this we know who is here and contributes reg. in a positive manner.


And while its true the above could happen like xanatos said but I am not about to let a thief dictate my sense of fun and charity.

----------


## shooter_250

i have a suggestion for the swap idea...a third person..this will cost a few more dollars in shipping...however...both partys send thier in this case, knife to a designated person...that person determines both knives are of an "equal" value,,,then he completes the swap...just a suggestion...

on the other hand...it is a damn shame to see what has just occured...instead of a group of folks getting together and making a plan,,,they now look at each other with no offense intended and ask,,,how can we be sure i'll get my knife back?...a damn crying shame...

in the Marines we were taught and i truly believe, there is ALWAYS that 10%....

I'm sorry i almost got off on another rant...i again apologize to the ladys, the mods and the other forum members...i give you my word i will try very hard not to rant...

Thank you all for your patience with me...

God Bless

Lee

----------


## Erratus Animus

It's not so much in getting an equal swap in most cases. I make knives and have no problem swapping a fellow member that I am matched up with a knife that cost less than the custom I make. By setting limits and styles you are able to keep everything on the level. 

I would get more enjoyment knowing the person that received the knife I send is tickled and happy with a handmade knife for them. There are many on this forum that make knives. We could make a knife then post it. Once a deadline has been reached all those that made a knife and posted it would be entered and names drawn. 

The fun here is that most anyone can make or mod a knife and sheath. This way no one is left out.

----------


## Rick

There have been several give aways by drawing set up by various folks.

----------


## Erratus Animus

I am in however I can help but if the members decide not too that is fine too

----------


## RangerXanatos

Then if we do, will it be a handmade knife, production knife of certain value, modified knife, fixed or folding knife, or all of the above?

----------


## p moore

Keep me posted on where we go with this swap. I have been in quite a few of these, and has always been good for all involved. 

Paul

----------


## flandersander

Hi everyone. I know some of you have been looking for the passaround knife. The bushman. It was a while ago that my nephew was staying with me. He came to me and say that he lost one of my knives. He lost the bushman. He didn't remember where he set it down in the grass. I would like to appolagize on his part for losing the knife, and on mine for not posing this for so long. It was recently brought to my attention and I completly forgot about it till now. Again, I'm sorry.

----------


## shiftyer1

I think it's great that u came back to admit what happened.  I also can't believe how long that knife floated around.

----------


## klkak

Consider replacing it.

----------


## Sarge47

> Consider replacing it.


I agree with klkak.

----------


## klkak

> I agree with klkak.


If I loaned something to someone and while in their procession it was lost, broken or stolen I would expect them to replace it.

----------


## Wood Duck

+1 for Shooter250

The 10% rule can be a hard one to learn. But when you learn it you never forget it

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I was on the list...I tested the bushman and added my firestarters and a chicago bolt to hold the sheath together. I agree, you should replace it...

----------


## flandersander

I'll see if I can pick one up for a decent price, and pass it along.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll see if I can pick one up for a decent price, and pass it along.


Here is a good source for them. http://safezonellc.com/bbbushman.html  You'll have to do the best you can on recreating all of the items that everybody added to it though.  To save a little on shipping, have it delivered directly to the next person on the list and then just send a package with the extras.

----------


## flandersander

> Here is a good source for them. http://safezonellc.com/bbbushman.html  You'll have to do the best you can on recreating all of the items that everybody added to it though.  To save a little on shipping, have it delivered directly to the next person on the list and then just send a package with the extras.


Good news is crash, that I've still got everything except the blade. So it won't be a problem.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool.  Should be an easy fix then.

----------


## crashdive123

It's been almost two weeks - how's that replacement coming?

----------


## hoosierarcher

Here's an idea for the next time a pass around knife or other piece of gear offer is made. Have everyone that wants on the lists pay a security deposit equal to the replacement cost of the item plus the s&h. If the item moves from you to the next person without a hitch you get your deposit back. The item goes missing somehow while in your care you lose your deposit.

----------


## crashdive123

I'd prefer to just deal with honest, responsible people.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'd prefer to just deal with honest, responsible people.


Crash, I agree with you, however you never know how honest or dishonest a person is when they come on here.  After all, what do you really know about them?  Just because they sound nice in the post isn't conclusive.  This is twice we've lost a "Pass-Around Knife," a third time is just asking for trouble.   :Taz:

----------


## crashdive123

I guess my point was that I don't like the "leaving a deposit" idea.  I am still holding out hope that the member that had responsibility for the latest one that was lost will do the right thing and replace it.  He said he would.  Additionally, he still is in possession of all of the improvements that have been made as well.  

Not replacing something that you were responsible for and lost is pretty despicable in my book.  Keeping the "extras" that others have donated is stealing.  Quite bluntly, I have no use for either.  Like I said - I'm still hopeful.

----------

